# GTO Salvage Yard Contact?



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

Do any of you know the contact info for one of the larger salvage yard that may have received the bulk of the GTOs damaged in that train wreck?

I'l looking for a pair of tail lamps.


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

Found it (Nordstroms Automotive), and nevermind- these guys are smoking dope...$85 _each side_ for the stock taillamp assys ?!?!

http://www.nordstromsauto.com/

Bastards!

http://search.stores.ebay.com/Nords...fsooZ2QQfsopZ3QQftsZ2QQsaselZ58799596QQsofpZ0


----------



## GTPprix (Mar 29, 2005)

Groucho hit me up, I know where the rest of the cars went


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Nordstorms is on crack or something. I wanted to pick up a set of factory tires. On Ebay they were selling them without rims for 400 with a reserve. I wrote them the first time I seen them and asked if they can do any better. I was told NO, sorry. Well no one bid the reserve on them. I then seen them again on Ebay for 400 with NO reserve for a set of 4. I waited until the auction ended with NO bids and wrote them an email. I told them I am interested if they get real. I was then offered a set of 4 with "less than 10 miles on them" for 375. I paid 50 shipping. Got them delivered for 425.00. I checked around before I purchased them and they are expensive. 

My local dealer wanted 280 each, various tire places wanted 150 on up for them. I don't think I got too bad a deal for the G-Force Z's. 

Nordstorms wanted a fortune for them on ebay. When no one bid they lowered the price on them. They want a mint for the parts they have. Somebody there is hallucinating.


----------



## yellow04gto (Sep 23, 2005)

groucho...does it matter what year are you just looking for replacements


----------



## Xman (Oct 31, 2004)

http://www.gandrautoparts.com/

They had about a dozen of the wrecked ones.


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

yellow04gto said:


> groucho...does it matter what year are you just looking for replacements



I was looking for a spare pair that I could send out to get smoked without having to remove my set...since she's my daily driver, I need them. 

Thanks to your generosity, that's no longer a factor. :cheers


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

Got the lights!

Thanks!!!


----------

